
Show HN: A CreateJS simulator of “bacteria” using genetic algorithms - ferrolho
https://ferrolho.github.io/createjs-bacteria-sim/
======
ferrolho
A description of what is going on can be found here:

[https://github.com/ferrolho/createjs-bacteria-sim/blob/gh-
pa...](https://github.com/ferrolho/createjs-bacteria-sim/blob/gh-
pages/README.md)

